# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  ASP error '800a005b'

## Dave U

I have installed ASPdb on a windows 2000 server.  

I registered the dll using the &#39;Component Services&#39;

Still recieve the following error when pulling up web page.


ASP error &#39;800a005b&#39; 

Object variable or With block variable not set 

/sales/chain2.asp, line 28 

Can anybody help????????

----------


## Mark

Hi Dave,
Could you have registered ASP-db at one time with REGSVR32??

It sounds like ASP-db is still registered with REGSVR32.
Unregister it in BOTH REGSVR32 and in Component Services.
Restart your server.
Run any ASP-db page and you SHOULD GET an error, right? Because NOTHING
should be registered now.

If you don&#39;t get an error stating &#34;Server.CraeteObject failed&#34; then it is
STILL REGISTERED somewhere.
You MUST clear it off your system.

Once you know it&#39;s gone, register it the correct way using Component
Services. See:
http://www.mmstools.com/howtoregister.shtm

The other possibility is that you do not have VB6 run-time support on your system. If not, get the VB6 run-time download from USIntertech&#39;s website and install it.

I hope that helps.

Mark.

------------
Dave U at 7/17/01 2:05:05 PM

I have installed ASPdb on a windows 2000 server.  

I registered the dll using the &#39;Component Services&#39;

Still recieve the following error when pulling up web page.


ASP error &#39;800a005b&#39; 

Object variable or With block variable not set 

/sales/chain2.asp, line 28 

Can anybody help????????

----------

